# Bertholdia specularis



## Donde (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2022)

Good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 19, 2022)

Good shot of a very beautiful moth.


----------



## davholla (Jan 20, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

Beautiful! My son suggested I set up a white sheet with a light on it in order to attract moths when the warm weather returns.


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------

